# Favorite Sam Adams?



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Im getting to become a HUGE fan of quality Full flavored beer. So far the boston lager is amazing room temp. so you can truly enjoy a beer how it was ment to be enjoyed. A close 2nd would be the cream stout ... lots of flavor, hints of chocolate, coffee... etc. Any suggestions? Im still dying to try the cherry wheat-


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

I love the Black Lager, myself. The Cherry Wheat has to much cherry, IMO.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Cherry Wheat!!


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

Cream Stout! 

even though it is a dessert beer......

mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

sonick said:


> Cream Stout!
> 
> even though it is a dessert beer......
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmm


Been wanting to try, but right now I only like Black Lager.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2007)

mikey202 said:


> I love the Black Lager, myself. The Cherry Wheat has to much cherry, IMO.


:tpd:

Still have 3 bottles left, just too much cherry!

I currently am working on a 6 pack of White Ale. Has a distinctive taste I can't quite put my finger on. The White Ale is a wheat beer, which is a plus for me! Actually enjoyed the Winter Ale very much also.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

The Black Lager is my current favorite. Looking forward to trying the Triple Bock.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

I like the Boston Lager but I wouldn't drink it at room temperature.

The Cranberry Lambic makes for an interesting change of pace.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Their light beer is quite good, fyi.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm over Sam... I go for BBC Steel Rail (http://www.berkshirebrewingcompany.com/products.html) it comes in a 64oz. growler. :ss


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

I am a huge fan of the Cherry Wheat. I can only drink one during a sitting, as they do have a lot of cherry flavor, but they are great.:tu


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Try out the White Ale. It's going to be a nice summer beer. I like the Black Lager and Cream Stout is pretty good as well.


dunng said:


> I'm over Sam... I go for BBC Steel Rail (http://www.berkshirebrewingcompany.com/products.html) *it comes in a 64oz. growler.* :ss


Is that one or two servings? :r

Our BBC has the RIP Van Winkle Stout, so you better check. This stuff is even better than the Pappy Van Winkle Stout they had last year. Very potent and rich. :dr


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

sam adams can do no wrong in my eyes, they make great stuff. if you like full flavor try a couple sierra nevada brews.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

summer or winter ale, Boston Lager...I really like Sam....you know your drinking a beeA!


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

ky toker said:


> Is that one or two servings? :r


One serving on a good night...


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

I have only tried the Black Lager and I compare it to Guiness and Guiness beats it hands down, so i didn't care for it.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

so all in all Cherry wheat if you wanna kick back and have 1, but not great for chillin at a fire drinking a few with a cigar.... Still worth a shot i guess 
I may have to go for the Black Lager this weekend. Does any one else drink a certain beer room temp? In the classic irish pub's thats how they serve everything.. i guess same with guiness it should always be drank room temp so you can taste it all. When its ice cold, it covers up alot of the subtle complexity's of a good brew-


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> I may have to go for the Black Lager this weekend. Does any one else drink a certain beer room temp? In the classic irish pub's thats how they serve everything.. i guess same with guiness it should always be drank room temp so you can taste it all. When its ice cold, it covers up alot of the subtle complexity's of a good brew-


Depends on the beer... nothing ruins a Guiness like drinking it ice cold, but room temp Pilsner Urquell sucks.

For Sam Adams, I like the Cream Stout, Black Lager, and Boston Lager. Don't care for the "fruity" beers myself, their Octoberfest is just not very good, IMHO, and the Pale Ale bores me. But the Triple Bock was a masterpiece!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> i guess same with guiness it should always be drank room temp so you can taste it all. When its ice cold, it covers up alot of the subtle complexity's of a good brew-


 I tend to agree. Which is why I thought it was incredibly strange that, after touring the Guinness Brewery in Dublin, they serve you an ice-cold pint.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> ...Does any one else drink a certain beer room temp? In the classic irish pub's thats how they serve everything...


I can't speak with complete authority on Irish drinking habits, having never visited Ireland, but I know this is a common misconception that some people have about English beer.

People say English beer is served at room temperature and it's simply not true. Traditionally, the beer was stored in the cellar, which is several degrees cooler than the bar, and pumped up by hand. You would normally be expected to drain your glass (and get the next round in) before it warmed up to room temperature.

The last couple of times I've been home, I've noticed a lot of pubs sport two taps for Guinness, one is for "extra-cold" for them as likes it that way.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Corona Gigante said:


> I can't speak with complete authority on Irish drinking habits, having never visited Ireland, but I know this is a common misconception that some people have about English beer.
> 
> People say English beer is served at room temperature and it's simply not true. Traditionally, the beer was stored in the cellar, which is several degrees cooler than the bar, and pumped up by hand. You would normally be expected to drain your glass (and get the next round in) before it warmed up to room temperature.
> 
> The last couple of times I've been home, I've noticed a lot of pubs sport two taps for Guinness, one is for "extra-cold" for them as likes it that way.


Yeah, I've noticed that, too--it's the "Extra Cold" they push on you at the Guinness Brewery for some inexplicable reason.

And I think Americans just call it "room temperature" because it's warmer than the temperature at which they're used to drinking American beers.

Now, I love a good cold beer on a hot day, but if I'm going to sit there and appreciate the flavor of something (beer, wine, what have you) I don't want it so cold as to kill the taste.


----------



## cyberhick (Apr 25, 2006)

Double Bock hands down.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> Their light beer is quite good, fyi.


I agree..It is the best Light beer hands down. If you drink it you won't drink any other american light beer again. It actually has some flavor.:tu


----------



## CEC_Tech (Oct 2, 2006)

The boston lager is still my fav, with the boston ale coming in a close second. The sampler packs you can get are great. The hefewiezen is my third fav. 

I can't get the other flavors out here very often though Cherry wheat, spring ale, and christmas ale's only coming out so often.

However, when I lived in florida, every thursday at the alehouse was dollar sammy night!!!! Oh how I miss florida.......


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Well... technically, I'm not supposed to drink it... but I enjoy the Boston Lager!


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Hoplophile said:


> Depends on the beer... nothing ruins a Guiness like drinking it ice cold, but room temp Pilsner Urquell sucks.
> 
> For Sam Adams, I like the Cream Stout, Black Lager, and Boston Lager. Don't care for the "fruity" beers myself, their Octoberfest is just not very good, IMHO, and the Pale Ale bores me. But the Triple Bock was a masterpiece!


well hell now i have to try the Triple Bock! haha, along with the blakc lager... oh man then i need some cream stout again... and i would STIKK like some boston lager action going on..> AHH the hell with it all... BREW FEST MY PLACE THIS WEEKEND! haha

Any big differences from the Boston lager to the Black lager?


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> well hell now i have to try the Triple Bock! haha, along with the blakc lager... oh man then i need some cream stout again... and i would STIKK like some boston lager action going on..> AHH the hell with it all... BREW FEST MY PLACE THIS WEEKEND! haha
> 
> Any big differences from the Boston lager to the Black lager?


Oh yeah, absolutely. The Black Lager is maltier and a little richer, with a sweet undertone. I suspect a bit higher in ABV as well. The Boston Lager is crisper, with more bite from the hops. Different beers, but both are very good.


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

I like most of them for different reasons. I bought some white ale the other day. Very good !!


----------



## xhris (Sep 7, 2006)

The boston lager would be my favorite. Brown ale is good too. I'm not a fan of very malty beers, the brown ale has just the perfect amount of maltiness to it


----------



## riverdawg (Dec 4, 2006)

Had my first sixer of Boston Lager last night, and I loved it. They just got in some summer ale at the Bi-L0, might have to try it tonight


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

Their Black Lager is really, really good. The SA Brown Ale is a nice change of pace every once and awhile too. Boston Lager is great too, and so is their Winter Lager. Heck, I don't think I've had a bad beer from them yet, but I still got a lot to go. Anyone ever had their Scotch Ale?


----------



## sepia5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hoplophile said:


> For Sam Adams, I like the Cream Stout, Black Lager, and Boston Lager. Don't care for the "fruity" beers myself, their Octoberfest is just not very good, IMHO, and the Pale Ale bores me. But the Triple Bock was a masterpiece!


I actually really like their Octoberfest, though I certainly wouldn't call it a traditional Octoberfest. In fact, it may be my favorite thing I've had from Sam Adams. I agree with most that the Black Lager is really good, and the Boston Lager is always a classic. I can do the Cherry Wheat if I'm in the mood--it certainly has a distinctive taste! Haven't had the Cream Stout, but sounds like I need to try it. I think their Heffe Weizen is horrible, and their Brown Ale is pretty bad too, which pains me b/c I typically LOVE brown ales (try Bell's Best Brown Ale!) To me, it tastes like someone took a Newcastle and poured maple syrup in it.


----------



## nortmand (Jul 28, 2006)

SvilleKid said:


> I currently am working on a 6 pack of White Ale. Has a distinctive taste I can't quite put my finger on.


That's probably the coriander! I'm generally not a huge Sam Adams fan, but if I want something a little cheaper than usual, I'll grab the Black Lager, or the White Ale when it's available.

I'm just a little cynical when it comes to all the Bavarian hops nonsense, I mean they brew a pale ale, fer chrissakes!


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

I love the Cherry Wheat. I get picked on about it, but I don't care. 
Summer Ale was very very good. Perfect on a hot summer day. 
The White would be 3rd. 

Not a big fan of the regular Boston.


----------



## forgop (Apr 18, 2007)

I believe I had a winter lager on tap at a restaurant last winter that I liked a lot.

I'm partial to hefeweissen and krystalweissen as well.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Well looks like for tonight im picking up what ever we have in stock in town haha which isnt really much. Me and a gal may go half on a 6 ( YAH tell me about it ... these days... a chick that enjoys quality brew... yep i about had a heart attack when she ENJOYED a boston lager, people around my parts gag' on it, they prefer a light tastless brew... Nauti Ice... haha Mich Golden light... BAH! )

So we may shoot for the double bock if we can find it.. she wasnt too fond of the black lager.. she thought it may be too strong, Does the black really have a more dense apeal then the boston?


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> Well looks like for tonight im picking up what ever we have in stock in town haha which isnt really much. Me and a gal may go half on a 6 ( YAH tell me about it ... these days... a chick that enjoys quality brew... yep i about had a heart attack when she ENJOYED a boston lager, people around my parts gag' on it, they prefer a light tastless brew... Nauti Ice... haha Mich Golden light... BAH! )
> 
> So we may shoot for the double bock if we can find it.. she wasnt too fond of the black lager.. she thought it may be too strong, Does the black really have a more dense apeal then the boston?


Yup.. and if she thought the Black lager was too strong, the Double Bock probably won't won't do it for her. (But that's OK, right? I assume you get the leftovers if she doesn't like it!  )


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Hoplophile said:


> Yup.. and if she thought the Black lager was too strong, the Double Bock probably won't won't do it for her. (But that's OK, right? I assume you get the leftovers if she doesn't like it!  )


haha right on.. well i had a dissapointing night... THEY ONLY HAD LIGHT AND BOSTON LAGER at the place i went to .. AHH.. Way to lazy to drive all over hell so i went for the boston once again, atleast we both enjoy it, thats thats a BIG downer ( haha less for me  )
But all in great fun, should be a niec night tomorrow.. weather is looking good... good brew... already planning on grilling some top notch salmon...wooo WI! :dr :dr :dr


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Triple Bock is the best one they make by far.


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Triple Bock is the best one they make by far.


I've never had the Triple Bock but I am about to crack a Double Bock in about 20 minutes.( I don't indulge before noon) It is smooth and creamy and 8.8%. Yummy! The glass is in the freezer.
:al


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Cigarmark said:


> I've never had the Triple Bock but I am about to crack a Double Bock in about 20 minutes.( I don't indulge before noon) It is smooth and creamy and 8.8%. Yummy! The glass is in the freezer.
> :al


Make sure you give a review... im already :dr haha
Damn i gotsta get me some of that there Trip. bock.. ive only heard good about it-


----------



## nortmand (Jul 28, 2006)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> Make sure you give a review... im already :dr haha
> Damn i gotsta get me some of that there Trip. bock.. ive only heard good about it-


The triple bock is alright, but you treat it like a sherry more than a beer. It's very viscous, and to the uninitiated, it tastes like soy sauce. I don't think they've bottled it since '03 or '04. 
I've also had their Utopias at a couple of barrel aged beer festivals. It runs about $200 per bottle, and it was very cool and complex, but not worth the money, considering the kinds of scotch and bourbon you can get for half of that.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Had the Sam Adams Summer the other night.

This beer was not bad. I don't drink much beer nor am I a beer pro, but this was a good one. Not so much a smooth one but definately creamy and very tasty.

Had this and watched the Red Sox play the Yankees.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Had Summer Ale on tap at a local restaurant which was very good.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Once again the Boston Lager's pulled through wonderfully, now i gotta search outside of this town for next weekend haha, Gotta find those sam adam ale's and black lager :dr


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

One more for the Boston Lager. I've only tried a couple of the Sam Adams, but the BL really stood out for me.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

fireman43 said:


> One more for the Boston Lager. I've only tried a couple of the Sam Adams, but the BL really stood out for me.


Its amazing... Its the owner's favorite i read... so it has to be good stuff 
That and the Light is the only thing i can find around here, but im not the biggest fan of light beer.... Hell, should i still give it a shot? I heard it is insanely flavorful compared to other light beers


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> Its amazing... Its the owner's favorite i read... so it has to be good stuff
> That and the Light is the only thing i can find around here, but im not the biggest fan of light beer.... Hell, should i still give it a shot? I heard it is insanely flavorful compared to other light beers


Sam Adams Light is a really good beer. I don't think you will be sad if you try it.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

mikey202 said:


> Sam Adams Light is a really good beer. I don't think you will be sad if you try it.


haha hell thats enough for me miket.. Ive learned to trust your judgement :tu


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

love me the cream stout :tu but i havent been able to find the chocolate bock yet or utopia everywhere i go says they go out as soon as they come in:tg


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

jitzy said:


> love me the cream stout :tu but i havent been able to find the chocolate bock yet or utopia everywhere i go says they go out as soon as they come in:tg


chocolate bock? Sh**t lol i thought the creme stout had that choco, espresso kick, i dono if i could handle the bock


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

jitzy said:


> love me the cream stout :tu but i havent been able to find the chocolate bock yet or utopia everywhere i go says they go out as soon as they come in:tg


I was told by a local store owner, the distributor told him they were not made this year. The chock bock usually comes out around Valentines day.:al


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Thursday, May 3, 2007

Sam Adams brews summer beers

For lager and ale buffs, nothing quite says summer like cherry wheat beer, and to appease such discerning thirsts, the Samuel Adams brand is packaging a new assortment of dog-day favorites.

Besides Samuel Adams Cherry Wheat, the new Samuel Adams Summer Styles Variety Package includes wheat-beer variations such as Samuel Adams Summer Ale and Samuel Adams Hefeweizen, said the Boston Beer Co., which sells beer under the Samuel Adams brand name.

According to Boston Beer, wheat beer encompasses a "style traditionally enjoyed in the summertime."

"The new Summer Styles Variety Package offers a variety of full flavored craft beers that pair well with traditional seasonal cuisine such as barbecues, salads, and fresh fruit," Jim Koch, founder and brewer of Samuel Adams beers, said in a statement.

So in fine Hub dining establishments this summer, expect to hear customers saying: "Waiter! A fruit cocktail and a cherry wheat, please. On second thought, hold the fruit cocktail."
(By Chris Reidy, Globe staff)

Posted by Boston Globe Business Team at 09:57 AM

http://www.boston.com/business/ticker/2007/05/sam_adams_brews.html


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

I was in Fresno, CA and was surprised to find Sam Adams Summer Ale... :ss


----------



## Jekyll (Apr 17, 2007)

The first and last time I had a Cherry Wheat was on tap 13 or so years ago in Ybor City during Guavaween. Enjoyed the hell out of several pints of it. But unfortunatly all I remember was the worst puking I have ever had after the last pint and watching the band Creed before they signed their 1st major label contract(good concert btw). 
So that being said can't comment on the cherry wheat. Have had most Sammy beers offered since then and gotta say that the "Ole Fezziwig" from their annual Winter sampler 12 pack is the best Sam Adams I have ever had. Outside of that is the Boston Ale from the Brewmasters Collection and of course old faithfull itself Boston Lager.... cant go wrong with that and chances are it is available almost everywhere so you dont have to order the typical Bud/Miller/Coors water.


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

I've never had a Sam Adams I didn't like, but as of right now, I'm sticking with Boston Lager as my favorite.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

kjjm4 said:


> I've never had a Sam Adams I didn't like, but as of right now, I'm sticking with Boston Lager as my favorite.


Just had the white ale, Very nice 
great for a change, but Man when i poured it in a glass, it was very cloudy, thick, creamy, very nice!
Tried the cream stout again, personally its getting a little to much for me, if you get a chance pour it in a glass, you have no idea how dark it really is!
Still having a hell of a time getting the taste out of my mouth haha. Still good, but im loving the hell out of the white ale, and the boston lager. Still gotta try the Black lager and the boston ale


----------



## smokeydog (Jul 15, 2006)

mikey202 said:


> I love the Black Lager, myself. The Cherry Wheat has to much cherry, IMO.


i agree black lager is the bomb. i hate the cherry, what kind of beer is suppose to taste like that.


----------



## Strangg1 (Apr 25, 2007)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> Im getting to become a HUGE fan of quality Full flavored beer. So far the boston lager is amazing room temp. so you can truly enjoy a beer how it was ment to be enjoyed. A close 2nd would be the cream stout ... lots of flavor, hints of chocolate, coffee... etc. Any suggestions? Im still dying to try the cherry wheat-


I love the cream stout, it's wonderful, and I always have some in the house. I recently started drinking the cherry wheat last year. I went to the Big-E (it's a fair) and tried it there, liked it so much i starte dbuying a sixer every now and then. I'm usually not much on flavored beers, but the cherry wheat is damn good. When i can get it on tap i love their double bock, it's one of my favorites to have on tap.

~S


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Strangg1 said:


> I love the cream stout, it's wonderful, and I always have some in the house. I recently started drinking the cherry wheat last year. I went to the Big-E (it's a fair) and tried it there, liked it so much i starte dbuying a sixer every now and then. I'm usually not much on flavored beers, but the cherry wheat is damn good. When i can get it on tap i love their double bock, it's one of my favorites to have on tap.
> 
> ~S


Look for that white ale!
Super smooth.. mellow... come on, a great beer haha! :tu


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

A great one that not many people have mentioned is the honey Porter. Must try it. I think this one may be my favorite Sam Adams.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Schecter30 said:


> A great one that not many people have mentioned is the honey Porter. Must try it. I think this one may be my favorite Sam Adams.


Honey Porter? Where the hell can i find that haha ive never even heard of that one-


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> Honey Porter? Where the hell can i find that haha ive never even heard of that one-


A liqour store near me had it.....THATS USUALLY WHERE YOU'D FIND BEER!

Look on the Sam website under brewmaster collection its there......or check some reviews.....
http://beeradvocate.com/news/stories_read/f-902440
http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/samuel-adams-honey-porter/160/4759/


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Schecter30 said:


> A liqour store near me had it.....THATS USUALLY WHERE YOU'D FIND BEER!
> 
> Look on the Sam website under brewmaster collection its there......or check some reviews.....
> http://beeradvocate.com/news/stories_read/f-902440
> http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/samuel-adams-honey-porter/160/4759/


lol WOW, thanks for the assistance there buddy, just locally ive never heard of it, nor found it any place ive been to. :hn


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Schecter30 said:


> A liqour store near me had it.....THATS USUALLY WHERE YOU'D FIND BEER!


Uhh sounds kinda rude, Guitarman was just asking Ya know?


----------



## Strangg1 (Apr 25, 2007)

Schecter30 said:


> A great one that not many people have mentioned is the honey Porter. Must try it. I think this one may be my favorite Sam Adams.


It's been so long since I've had it, but I remembr me and a buddy of mine you to drink that stuff like it was going out of style. I'll have to pick some up again, i remember liking it quite a bit.

~S


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

Summer ale and Octoberfest- if you like Sam Adams try the Sweetwater 420!!


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Uhh sounds kinda rude, Guitarman was just asking Ya know?


yah haha thats what i was trying to get at  
But oh well. young gorillas come and go-
:tu


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

How'd you like the triple bock? :al


----------



## Strangg1 (Apr 25, 2007)

dunng said:


> How'd you like the triple bock? :al


Is that stuff really for drinking? A friend of mine and I bought a bottle once, ages ago. It was extremely thick, which is fine but it was not worth drinking. However it made an excellent marinade for steak:tu . I love their double bock i get it any chance i can, but the triple is too much.

~S


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

dunng said:


> How'd you like the triple bock? :al


the time i had one split one with a friend.. it was WAY to much of a party setting to fully enjoy it. He tried to drink liek a regular brew... Woofta not good.
Very sweet though.. thick.. flavorful... Something i could get used to 
thanks again


----------



## Leeboob (Apr 2, 2006)

Schecter30 said:


> A great one that not many people have mentioned is the honey Porter. Must try it. I think this one may be my favorite Sam Adams.


had a few of these tonight myself. pretty dark. not really what i was expecting from a "honey" porter. and maybe i just don't know what the hell i'm talkin' about. i thought they were pretty tasty though. also had some summer ale. that's good shit. definately will be purchasin' more of that. i've never tried the cherry stuff. i've a few strawberry blondes from pete's and thought that was pretty decent.

like the guitarman has said though, you just can't go wrong with the boston lager.

Lee


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

I like their Hefeweizen and Octoberfest


----------



## Little Giant (Jan 7, 2007)

Haven't had the Triple Bock lately, but it's a sipping beer, kinda like a fine scotch, not in flavor, but from the sipping point of view.:al


croatan said:


> The Black Lager is my current favorite. Looking forward to trying the Triple Bock.


----------



## StogieGuy (Jul 22, 2006)

I just came across this thread, which is funny since I just reviewed 3 styles of Sam Adams (Boston Lager, Black Lager and Boston Ale) for my website: Stogie Spirits: Sam Adams

It wasn't one of the ones I reviewed - because it is out of season - but my favorite is the Octoberfest. I'm also a biga fan of the Winter Ale.


----------



## virginia_dave (May 8, 2007)

Black Lager, wish I had the recipe so I can make some of my own.


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

Sam Adams? I don't know where to start. My first beer from Sam Adams that I really liked was the winter lager. Since then, Cherry Wheat, Ocktoberfest, White Ale and the Summer Ale. But all time best, Cherry Wheat.


----------



## nortmand (Jul 28, 2006)

virginia_dave said:


> Black Lager, wish I had the recipe so I can make some of my own.


There are hundreds of black lager recipes out there. Just google shwarzbier and homebrew.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Honey porter-
PRetty good. Very smooth, has that great flavor. Not something to be taken lightly... Probably better slightly chilled in a glass. all in all a great brew... To date the white ale is the one that has blown me away!
:dr


----------



## Ski1215 (May 20, 2007)

I just picked up the Summer Sampler. The only SA I've tried I truly disliked was their cranberry lambic. I've got high expectation for the Hefeweizen, pale ale, boston ale.


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

The summer ale is pretty good. I think I'm going to take a trip to the beer distributor this evening and pick up a case.


----------



## portny33 (Mar 2, 2007)

Me and a buddy picked up six of the Cream Stout WOW!! It had a nice smooth taste to it. My friend on the other hand hated it, soo more for me!! So far I have had the Summer Ale, Boston Lager, and now the Cream Stout. I would have to say out of these 3 I like the summer ale the best. 
:tu:tu


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

I would have to say the Honey Porter. I really don't drink SA anymore, but it is what introduced me to premium domestic beer at a time when there wasn't really such a thing. Although there are others I drink now, SA got me started and the Honey Porter was my favorite at the time. I personally think SA light is a refreshing beer though.


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

I'm guessing they mean Lambic style ale? The beer has to be brewed a certain style in Belgium for it to be a true lambic.



Ski1215 said:


> I just picked up the Summer Sampler. The only SA I've tried I truly disliked was their cranberry lambic. I've got high expectation for the Hefeweizen, pale ale, boston ale.


----------

